
Why Netflix won't support the BlackBerry PlayBook - tr0ndizzle
http://untether.tv/2012/why-netflix-wont-support-the-blackberry-playbook//
======
tr0ndizzle
All I want is to watch Breaking Bad! Is that too much to ask?

